
Show HN: Convert text documents to knowledge graphs - filipemesquita
https://www.diffbot.com/products/natural-language/
======
filipemesquita
Our team of researchers at Diffbot have been working on a new API to allow
anyone to build knowledge graphs from text documents. Today, we are proud to
announce the Diffbot Natural Language API. This is the same technology that we
use to build the world’s largest knowledge graph from the web, and we are
making it available to all.

Knowledge graphs represent information about real-world entities (e.g.,
people, organizations, products, articles) via their relationships with other
entities (e.g., founded by, educated at, was mentioned in).

------
shynrou
You may want to make the demo section work on small phone screens. Otherwise
looks cool :)

